# Andropen too much for a first cycle?!



## GetSwullll (Jun 12, 2006)

Andropen 275 
Average Dose: 250-1000 mg/week
Half Life: up to 21 days
Water Retention: Yes
Aromatization: Yes
DHT Conversion: High



Saw this for $45.00 for 10ccs. Is this decent for a first cycle, goot reports ont his stuff. Is it too much for my first cycle even if i take it alone?! It's the same as I've seen Test E so all advice welcome.


----------



## healthfreak (Jun 13, 2006)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> Andropen 275
> Average Dose: 250-1000 mg/week
> Half Life: up to 21 days
> Water Retention: Yes
> ...



If i were you I would stick to basic test E on your first

get 2 or 3 10ml vials of test e and 
do a cycle for 10 or 12 weeks.
and get enough nolva and clomid for pct.
you could even kickstart with d-bol for the first 4 weeks of the cycle.


----------



## pincrusher (Jun 13, 2006)

andropen is similar to sustanon but with a higher total mg/ml amount and different esters.  
for many years sust was the #1 product people were using to get big but now all of a sudden since test enanthate & cypionate are so easy to get, it is thought of as not being a good first cycle product.  i really dont think it matters which test product you use, what matters more is if you have the proper diet planned and stick with it for the entire cycle along with proper training.
why is it that for years & years 2ml per week of sust was thought of as a great cycle but now it isnt?  everyone seems to think that sust/andropen shoudl only be used if taken every other day but i totally dissagree with this!! the ONLY  reason why you would want to use it EOD is to use the short estered products right away. if you only use 2ml per week it will then take on similar characteristics to a long estered product like enanthate or cypionate.  if you can get it from a reliable source and the price is comparable to any of the long estered products then by all means, go for it


----------



## Tac744 (Jun 18, 2006)

*WoW*

45.00 for andropen, damm never seen it that low.  Is it real


----------



## GetSwullll (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't know if im allowed to do this. But i found it on this site  and I've heard good things. If I wasn't allowed to post the site..please let me know "moderator". 


Thanks


----------



## Cryptasm (Jun 20, 2006)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> Don't know if im allowed to do this. But i found it on this site [ and I've heard good things. If I wasn't allowed to post the site..please let me know "moderator".
> 
> 
> Thanks



Usually you are not, but since they are a sponsor at our other site...professionalmuscle.com  I don't think the owner would have any objections so I'll leave it be..If he wants to delete he can...
You can't go wrong with ..great service, and very profesional..
BTW:  If it were me and I were doing my first cycle i would not use andropen..just get test enth  or cyp  they have less chance of causing pain and are easier to keep a stable level at one inj per week...the andropen really needs to be inj at 3x pw to really get the advantages of it and thats too much for yer 1st cycle... so if its not too late switch top a single ester and add some deca or Eq or Dbol (oral) and you got a nice easy cyccle


----------



## GetSwullll (Jun 22, 2006)

Thanks...I'll switch. I guess that's why it was so cheap, beacuse you need more of it?! I'll switch to the Test E with D-bol if that's def. better. I was just thinking, stronger shit = more results. The D-bol they have is white tablets...i assume its legit. All i hear about is get the pink ones, haha. So let me know. But thanks again for the advice. I'll change it up.


----------



## healthfreak (Jun 23, 2006)

GetSwullll said:
			
		

> Thanks...I'll switch. I guess that's why it was so cheap, beacuse you need more of it?! I'll switch to the Test E with D-bol if that's def. better. I was just thinking, stronger shit = more results. The D-bol they have is white tablets...i assume its legit. All i hear about is get the pink ones, haha. So let me know. But thanks again for the advice. I'll change it up.



yep  is god to go. they even lab test there BD gear and most have came back overdosed. keep us posted on your gains bro


----------



## GetSwullll (Jun 23, 2006)

Cryptasm said:
			
		

> .. so if its not too late switch top a single ester and add some deca or Eq or Dbol (oral) and you got a nice easy cyccle



It's too late..and order was sent already. So, I'm gonna have to get on the shit. I had a friend spot me cash and he had deposited WU for me and I didn't know. But, i hear all this about needing two injections a week of the andro. Could I just inject 1cc twice a week on Tues, and Thurs? I know that's a nub question but help me out. Either way it's Andro for me and im not taking D-bol or anything with it. I want to make sure i know what it feels like just on one thing and get the experience in for later knowledge.


----------



## pincrusher (Jun 24, 2006)

yes 1ml 2x per week will be fine


----------

